# Minnie the chatterbox



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry about the poor quality of the video  the camera doesn't like me...lol you can barely make her out but if you look real hard you can see her....lol I don't know what the heck she was trying to do she was flapping her wings all over  she is my little chatterbox she is constantly trying to whistle and she makes noises all the time but the good thing is she has a soft little voice not like Mr. Ollie who is so loud  she is such a little cutie.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She's sounds so cute- and doing little flappies too! That's one talkative girl!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute. You should try and put a lamp near her cage for more light when video taping her. I put one near Spikes cage when taping him but I should of put it closer. Just a tip  She does chirp alot for a girl


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think it's the lighting- my camera does that too at times.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She sure makes a lot of noise for a young lady!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> She sure makes a lot of noise for a young lady!


she is VERY noisey for a young lady...lol Ian said to me last night do you think they made a mistake on the dna  she wolf whistles more then Ollie does  the funny thing is I have never taught her to do any of the things she does I think she's copying Ollie, I just had it in my head she is female she won't learn hmmm maybe I am thinking wrong here, wouldn't it be neat if she learned a few things...lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

My tiels do the Wing thing too - Dunno why but it is cute


with DNA - It's not 100% - I had a friend get a Quaker DNA tested, and it later died of a Breathing disorder ( i can't remember the technical name) well it got a autoposy done and turned out it was a boy!! 

so the only way to be 100% positive is Surgical Sexing which costs alot 


but either way she's adorable


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

She has a lovely voice, and is so adorable.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> she is VERY noisey for a young lady...lol Ian said to me last night do you think they made a mistake on the dna



That has crossed me mind too.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> That has crossed me mind too.


Its starting to cross my mind now....lol but I still think she is a female she is just a confused female she displays both male and female behaviour although more male then female  maybe I just have one of those rare females that will be vocal who knows maybe I can get her to say a word or two in time


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She is so cute!
Earl does that wing thing inside and outside the cage. He hisses aswell. But is really cute


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> She is so cute!
> Earl does that wing thing inside and outside the cage. He hisses aswell. But is really cute


thanks sophiay hissing is usually more of a female thing my Georgie does that all the time...lol Georgie and Earl could be sisters  I really think you have a girl there better start calling Earl a she


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I was thinking of Pearl instead of Earl it would sound similar But couldn't change it now I would be going"Earl ... i mean pearl" LOL!
Thanks aswell laurago


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thats how I ended up with the name Georgie the breeder thought it might be a male so we went with that but she is definitely a girl...lol we just stuck with the name Georgie its hard to get use to a new name after so long  now with Minnie we started calling her Charlie but we found out she was a girl so we changed it took a little getting use to but its finally sinking in...LOL


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Georgie is a good name for a girl But couldn't be easily change if she turned out to be a he, but now you definetly know she is female the name is suited to her to a T. But Earl is easy,just add a P then it will be Pearl


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Pearl would be good at least "Earl" wouldn't be confused when you say it, its so similar


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Minnie, Georgie and ollie great names. My budgie is called little bill(or little billy) so if he turned out to be a girl(he is a boy blue band accross his nose) he would be called little billy, like billy piper  many names are made for male and female when you think about it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I like Pearl too...Pearl Earl Pearl Earl..lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I think minnie is a boy!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I think minnie is a boy!


You shhhh ...LOL the dna couldn't be wrong....hehe


----------

